# Friday MADNESS in store special!



## MarkK (17/11/16)

Hi there Ecigssa members! 

We have a crazy Friday special lined up for you ! 

Spend R1,200 in store tomorrow and receive and Evic Basic 40w mod FOR FREE!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AhVape (17/11/16)

But but ........ it's not pay day yet Mark 
*need to review my vape budget*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mando (23/11/16)

Hi @MarkK @ShaneW

I hope you are well.

Please say you have stock of the RX75?

I just want the mod, even used. If you have stock I will be there to purchase it, a battery and a 22mm tank if you do have. And also wrap all my batteries. Please let me know thanks.

Kind Regards,
Jason


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Mando said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...



Hi @Mando
In situations like these it usually helps to tag the members concerned. 
(then they get an alert in their alerts "box")

Will do so for you:
@MarkK
@ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/11/16)

Mando said:


> Hi @MarkK @ShaneW
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...



Hi Jason

Apologies for late response. 
We have the RX75 kit in stock- with the amor tank for R950

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=wismec-rx75-full-kit


----------

